# ice....?



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

afraid I dont know much about jewerly...   any good ?  river find... have a few pics


----------



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank You for ant input     [8|]


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 12, 2012)

TAKE IT TO A JEWELRY STORE YOU CAN TRUST OR A PAWN SHOP AND LET THEM LOOK AT IT...GREAT FIND ..IF IT'S REAL YOU MADE A KILLING . GOOD LUCK TO YOU..LET US KNOW


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 12, 2012)

It's hard to tell with pictures but some of the scale/corrosion looks more like a pot metal or something, at least as a base material.
 Hopefully I'm totally wrong.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Jul 12, 2012)

Can you see through the stone? If so not a diamond. If not then needs a little further investigatin. Hope it is for ya!


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jul 12, 2012)

fake. you can see the copper showing through meaning its a sterling silver plated ring. they use a base metal with copper plating that then silver on the copper.


----------



## PASodas (Jul 12, 2012)

The base metal is not precious (corrosion) so the stones may not be as well. You can purchase a diamond tester (<$100) or as Tim suggested have a jeweler test it for you.  Good luck!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 12, 2012)

odds are 99.9% they are paste gems but still an exciting thing to dig up.
 Gets your heart beating doesnt it?


----------



## MIdigger (Jul 12, 2012)

Find a piece of glass and see if it scratches it (the stone). I doubt its real because as most have said the metal is plated. I have a similar one and it has very similar stones. Plated...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 12, 2012)

> Find a piece of glass and see if it scratches it


 
 Glass has significant variations in hardness based on the type of glass and annealing so this probably wont be a conclusive test.


----------



## MIdigger (Jul 12, 2012)

Doesnt matter, diamonds are a 10 on the Mohs hardness, Cz is 9.5 and glass being 5.5 either would scratch it....so its not a great test. Many other ways to test. Just do a search.


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 13, 2012)

whether it is the real deal or not , congrats on the find []


----------

